# Fishing Ono Island docks - first post.



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

so my sister bought a place on Ono Island and I took my kayak out the first time and caught a 16" trout and a 25" red. 

Planning on coming back down this weekend for some more fishing. Finally got a light and planning on hitting the southside of the island at night for some dock fishing. 

I use gulp shrimp. Do I need to do it on bottom or a popping cork for the night time fishing? What can I expect to catch? 

If anybody lives down here that goes kayak fishing a lot, I would love to get some fishing buddies as I will try to come down quite often now that I got a free place to stay.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

There's a section a little further down the home page for kayak fishing... You might get a better response on kayak fishing buddies on one of those threads.

My advice? I grew up on Perdido Key near the Oyster Bar... my tried and true method was always live shrimp on the edge of the grass flats or under dock lights. No weight, just freeline. Once you get a couple from one spot, move on to the next light. You can come back to that spot after an hour or so, but the fish spook after the first or second catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Either technique will work, just a matter of where the fish are...the light will definitely pique their interest.

Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey PM me when you are fishing the south side. We live over that way. I'll bring you a cold drink down. 

Live shrimp are indeed the preferred bait. If I am targeting redfish I usually pinch a splitshot a foot above the hook to get it to the bottom. For trout free-lining works best. If you want to use artificial stuff a small suspending lure with flash works well. Sometimes you get a reaction strike ripping them through the light.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

hjorgan, I don't have any internet access when I am down on the island. Do you kayak fish? We also will have a boat Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I mainly fish out of a boat but have a kayak.
I'll pm you my cell


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I posted on the other thread but I live on the Key and have a PA that I fish from. Don't have an Al license as they expire in August and I rarely fish that side of the ICW. I hit up the Florida side of River rd. last Sunday early with little action. I am own to fish both days but would need to be early as I have my daughters this weekend and I try to get my fishing out of the way before thy wake up at noon


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, and my buddies have much luck free lining live shrimp under the dock lights around there. I use both a popping cork and free line sometimes with a jig head and it's been hit or miss for me.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

hey big kidneys, if you stay close to Ono, aren't you in Alabama waters? 

also, what is a PA? I would like to go out possibly Saturday morning if you are down.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

There is literally an imaginary line between the waste islands that are between the west end of Ono and Perdido Key. Not really that worried if I drift across them as I have only been catch and releasing but yeah, there is a line that seperates Al and Fl that starts after the 2nd island so I hug the Florida side along the docks that run along River Rd. It's a Hobie Pro Angler. Saturday morning would be perfect for me. Actually don't get my girls till Saturday evening so can fish as long as I want Friday night and Saturday and also on Sunday morning. Was bitten with the fishing bug about a month ago so have been fishing every day literally since then!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

where do you put in at?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

okay so looking at a map of Ono, North side toward Holiday harbor there are 4 small islands. Is this Waste Islands? Any good fishing around them? Also on the south side of Ono there is a larger island toward the eastern lower side. Does this place have a name? Might try to fish around it as well.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep in mind that if your fishing Ono docks, your gonna have to have an Alabama fishing license. If you go to the middle or across, a Florida is required. Also there is some slight differences in reg's. I believe you can keep one oversized Red on the Alabama side. In our area you get in a bunch of trouble.... Welcome to the forum, and keep us posted on your trips... Tight lines, T


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are the waste islands and apparently the fishing is good there and along the docks for Trout and Reds. The other island you mention I am not sure if it has a name but it's a pretty popular hang out for boats during the day. Not for fishing but just relaxing. From there you can go right out Perdido Pass.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Freelining a live shrimp on a small hook is the best bait. Just drop it upstream along the edge of the light and allow it to drift along the edge of the light.

Jim


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

The Island on the South side of Ono on the eastern end is called Rabbit Island. 

The waste islands are the four you see in between Ono and Holiday Harbor. The second one from Ono is called "Pinfish Island" is a party spot for kids.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

I also live in a condo on Perdido Key and can look across the water and see the southside of Ono. I have mainly been snapper fishing the reefs in the gulf but have a kayak and am interested in doing some night fishing around the docks. I am more of a night owl than an early bird. LOL


----------

